
Spotify founder threatening to move operations from Sweden (transl) - imartin2k
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.breakit.se%2Fartikel%2F3322%2Fspotify-grundarna-hotar-att-flytta-verksamhet-fran-sverige&edit-text=
======
pink_dinner
"It is crazy for us to Europe, with a larger population than the United
States, not a single company on par with Facebook, Google, Apple, Microsoft,
Amazon and the other large American companies. We want to show that it is
possible"

The main reasons are taxes and restrictions that paralyze your company before
it can make that move from startup->mid-sized company->large company. You are
essentially a partner with the government (in Sweden, they have the majority
share) and big bureaucratic governments aren't really known for their
efficiency.

I was a hiring manager before starting my own company ~5 years ago and we
looked into opening a branch in France. When you have more than 10 employees,
firing a person is a court case with the unions (which are involved in almost
every company). If they decide that the person should stay employed, there
isn't anything you can do.

This is one of the reasons youth (and immigrant) unemployment is so high in
France: hiring anyone with little to no experience is a huge risk to the
company because you may not be able to fire them without wasting thousands and
thousands of dollars. Needless to say, we didn't end up opening that branch.

In this sort of environment, you will never be able to grow a business to the
size of Amazon. You will only be able to create a large corporation in a more
favorable country like the US and open an office/branch there (which is what
is happening now).

